# Ideas , guidance , advice !!!!



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

I am thinking of moving back to north India after almost 15 years abroad. My skill sets are engineering , financial planning and I plan on setting up my own biz. Good with ppl, good leader, not a good follower - what kind of business should I be looking at? I am looking for something like a consultant etc.


----------



## sskm (Mar 30, 2012)

hope you managed to find your answers


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

jshara, whats the progress like with you? Settled in? what you been doing now?


----------

